# Cossacks - European Wars GRAFIKFEHLER



## Lukecheater (20. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich habe auf einem Notebook mit Windows 7 Cossacks European Wars installiert. Nachdem ich durch recherche im Internet das Spiel durch abändern des Video Files zum Laufen bekommen habe, habe ich nun das Problem, dass das Spiel "kunterbunt" (z.B. Hauptmenü: Ränder der Button sind bunt verpixelt) dargestellt wird.
Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie man das abstellen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2010)

Was haste denn für ein Notebook, welche Graka? Laufen andere Spiele dort einwandfrei?


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was haste denn für ein Notebook, welche Graka? Laufen andere Spiele dort einwandfrei?


Lenovo G550, aber es hat sich schon erledigt. Anscheinend macht der Explorer von Windows 7 bei älteren Spielen Stress. Wenn man den nach dem Spielstart im Taskmanager beendet funktionierts.


----------

